# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess/classify my ethnicity (I have a lot of data on my Y and X DNA and autosomal!)

## Bollox79

Hello! I figured I would do this for fun again (I might have done this a while ago on this forum - can't remember) as I have much more detail on my Y and X DNA and also autosomal DNA since last time. I have done Big Y and STR 111 at FTDNA - and also I know my X-DNA haplogroup and also have plenty of detail on my autosomal matches per FTDNA family finder, which provided me with many 3rd-5th cousin matches from certain parts of the world  :Wink: . I am American by birth so I consider that my nationality, but not my ethnicity/culture... that has to do more with my DNA etc. Of course let me say I respect everyone's results/culture as long as they respect mine. I do not believe in using DNA in a negative way (aka saying one person is better than another)... as I believe it is very personal and about the individual carrying on the traditions/culture of their ancestors, and not putting other people down. That said here we go... take your best guess - as I have already done that K36 component and computed the map and have my best match per population etc  :Wink: . I tried to get pictures that show facial features and not too much facial hair as that covers up the features?I also have some very interesting albeit old matches per my Y-DNA SNPs discovered through Big Y with some skeletons dug out of the ground!! More on that later if you take a guess  :Wink: . If you want I'll return the favor, but I'm not the best at guessing. 1957865_10100583036143050_8325105541357313292_o.jpg10872967_10100583035728880_5596529653907849653_o.jpg11896023_10100768480710650_2196704650612156602_n.jpg13501896_10154946279785299_7316409574742972938_n.jpg

----------


## Bollox79

P.S. I turned off my ethnicity/bio bit so you can't look at it  :Smiling: .

----------


## Sakattack

I would say South France. 

Second guess Spanish, third Italian. 

You give me a Med vibe, but not an Eastern one. 

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Haired14

British and German.

----------


## davef

I'd classify you as 100 percent lifter. Your arms and shoulders are huge!

----------


## Yetos

me too

West Mediterean mainly

Spaniard, Francais and maybe Italian

----------


## Bollox79

> I'd classify you as 100 percent lifter. Your arms and shoulders are huge!


Hah you caught on to that?!? That pic was when I lost a bit of weight actually... helped a friend move out West here in the States! I used to weight about 220 and that was from a combo of doing Olympic style weightlifting when I was younger (though it took a toll on the knee tendons) and then power lifting (NOT body building) and then hard labor swinging sledge hammers and digging a lot of holes and shoveling stone in the excavating business! Here are a few pictures of a really fun day at work and then flexing after work while I was drinking my stout beer at home  :Smiling: . Any guesses on my ethnic background/mix? Attachment 9028Attachment 9029Attachment 9030

----------


## Bollox79

> I'd classify you as 100 percent lifter. Your arms and shoulders are huge!


Here is another being goofy at work... though now I move furniture and drive those big trucks - my paternal line has done that for at least 5 generations (I'm 5th generation furniture man). I don't take it that seriously, but I feel as a man I should be fit and able to do hard work... but that has a lot to do with my background and upbringing (and genetics???) as I have a ton of farmers, laborers and soldiers in my ancestry. I don't hold that to everyone though as people are very varied in their personalities and backgrounds and that it was makes this stuff interesting... if everyone was like me it would be a boring world! Attachment 9031

----------


## Bollox79

Thanks for the guesses so far guys... getting those West med comments are interesting... and I think I have a theory about that phenotype showing up where a lot of my 3rd-5th cousins come from... if that gives you a clue... though as an American I have 5th cousins from interesting areas... anymore guesses?!? I'm interested in phenotypes... and how they can show up in different areas of the world... 

Some more clues perhaps... these are pictures of my Mom's family. The one of the old guy with the cane is my 2nd GGF... the old photo of the guy with the big tie is my Mom's Grandmother's father, the picture of the guy in the frame is my Mom's Uncle and the picture of the guy with glasses is Mom's Uncles Brother aka her Dad  :Wink: . Attachment 9032Attachment 9033Attachment 9034Attachment 9035

----------


## Bollox79

and for my Dad's side... well paternal line... here is my Great Grandfather, Grandfather, and the football guy is my Dad when he was younger! Let me know if you can see photos as I just see attachment so-and-so showing up when I post... Attachment 9036Attachment 9037Attachment 9038

----------


## Yetos

I can not open attached

----------


## Bollox79

Ahh crap I was afraid of that... let me try again... I was logged in so I don't know why it didn't show up like in the first post! Attachment 9040Attachment 9041Attachment 9042

Nope they are showing up when I post them, but then when I check here they don't. Am I only allowed a certain number or pics or something?

----------


## Bollox79

12471575_946722462031641_3920752119688777115_o.jpg12484652_946725058698048_5863032708800950285_o.jpg12493410_946728505364370_5237633389197194632_o.jpg12512594_946721312031756_7178180327827997315_n.jpg

----------


## Bollox79

ok now they are showing up... but not if I only do a "quick reply." Hmm... anyway those four guys are my Mom's relatives - my 2nd GGF, my Mother's father's mother's father... her uncle and his brother/her father (the guy with glasses).

----------


## Bollox79

These are my paternal line - Great Grandfather... Grandfather... father in the football picture12345449_934717983232089_2185398367037128175_n.jpg12360073_934718793232008_927495743810995790_n.jpg12391320_934718459898708_1739049628285691225_n.jpg

----------


## Bollox79

My response to Davef was supposed to have these pictures in it! 1013792_540419585995266_1746067174_n.jpg1167329_557910050912886_779042471_o.jpg1557702_618269171543640_1505746970_n.jpg

----------


## Yetos

well I prefer that rock to be a fish same size  :Grin: 

anyway in your ancestors 4 first photos i do not see the W Meditterenean characteristics,
they look more Northen

in the other 3 there is some,

BTW are a swiss origin?

----------


## I1a3_Young

German/English

----------


## Jovialis

Irish and/or German, maybe with some Italian?

Edit: You kind of have a Jon Snow look about you. The actor is British.

----------


## Bollox79

I figure I ought to let the cat out of the bag...  :Smiling: ... have you guys had your autosomal done yet? If so have you done the K36 on gedmatch and entered it into that map creator? I think a lot of you were pretty close... well I figure there is a Western Med phenotype in the Isles...? Here is my map I made with my autosomal and it does in fact mirror my foreign cousin list from FTDNA. 

P.S. the four ancestors were all Gaelic Irish and Scots Highlander from Upper State New York and Ontario (I have 4th and 5th cousins of Highland and Hebrides descent and lots in areas of Canada where Highlanders settled such as Cape Breton, Prince Edward Island and Newfoundland to name a few... in addition to my Mom's Grandmother's family being Gaelic Irish (McGuire) from Ontario. My Grandfather (the one with glasses), the old man with the cane and the guy in the frame were all O'Dwyers (O'Duibhirs in Irish) and going by my autosomal clustering... they are very likely to be direct descendants of the O'Dwyers of Kilnamanagh of Tipperary in SW Ireland... a famous rebel family. I have a 4th-5th cousin from New South Wales who is a direct descendant of the famous Wicklow rebel Michael Dwyer. My 3rd GGF Philip O'Dwyer and Nora (Leonara) O'Dwyer both have names very common in the family from Tipperary - a Philip O'Dwyer was in fact the last Chief of that family etc... and Leonara was a name of one of the early O'Dwyer Chief's wife. They were usually from the Butler family or another allied family and I still have links to the Butler family in Ireland showing up in my autosomal results! 

The three men, my GGF, Grandfather and father were a mixture of Scots-Irish and German/Dutch from Eastern Pennsylvania. My Great Grandfather's mother was a Scottish Ferguson (I still get 4th-5th cousin matches with Fergusons from Scotland and Australia)and the Fergusons probably spent a generation or two in Northern Ireland near Donegal and he married a woman named Ninevah Burd. Her family was from Orminston in East Lothian, Scotland. 

Mainly my 3rd-5th cousin matches tend to be Scots, Irish (have a 3rd cousin from Ireland) or a mixture of both groups in Northern Ireland (have a 3rd cousin there too). I also get a few 5th cousins matches from Norway, Sweden, Finland, and Northern Germany/Prussia. A few Russian/Slavic 5th cousins are from my Father's Mother's Mother's Father's family who were Germans who were possibly Volga Germans (Germans in Russia).

My mtDNA group is T2b2b which is most common in Ireland and then Scotland and the rest of the Isles and matched up with my paper trail. 

My Y-chromosome research has some old matches, but cool ones. My modern matches only match me at a few more SNPs then this guy 6drif-3 (so my matches are just really old). He is one of the "headless Gladiators" from the Driffield Terrace cemetery SW of York, England. 6drif-3 and his kinsman (same Y-chromosome group of U106 - Z381 - Z156 - Z304) 3drif-16 were tested by Dan Bradley with those other skeletons from Driffield Terrace. I share these SNPs with 6drif-3: R1b-U106-Z381-Z156-Z304/306-DF98-S1911-S1894/S1900-S4004/FGC14818/FGC14823-FGC14816/FGC14817

Here is my map... Attachment 9054

----------


## Bollox79

and also if all you guys have pictures you want me to guess at I'd be happy to... also what do ya'll think about Phenotypes - there certainly is a West Med in the Isles right aka dark Irish... Welsh... the anthropologist who traveled through the Scottish Highlands and said everyone was either light haired/eyed like Norwegians or swarthy and dark like the swarthiest Frenchman... forget his name, but he wrote that in perhaps the 1800s...

----------


## Bollox79

Here is the autosomal map if it didn't load in the previous post... Screenshot 2017-06-24 16.49.45.jpg

----------


## Bollox79

> well I prefer that rock to be a fish same size 
> 
> anyway in your ancestors 4 first photos i do not see the W Meditterenean characteristics,
> they look more Northen
> 
> in the other 3 there is some,
> 
> BTW are a swiss origin?


That would be one, big, heavy fish!!!

----------


## I1a3_Young

I should have said British rather than English, but I was very close. Your map isn't so different than mine. I'm one of those swarthy Brit phenotypes.

Sent from my XT1080 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Bollox79

> I should have said British rather than English, but I was very close. Your map isn't so different than mine. I'm one of those swarthy Brit phenotypes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Eupedia Forum mobile app


Yeah it's swarthy Isles look... one of my best friends is an Irishman from Belfast... though he moved to outside Dublin when he was 5... and said I looked a bit Welsh - you know that dark look. 

So you have done that map? Ours is pretty similar? I have found that the foreign people who have that... it usually does have the highest numbers right where a majority of their family comes from... so I figured it has some accuracy  :Wink: . 

I am intrigued about my Y-DNA group and the fact that it was found in two skeletons in that Driffield Terrace cemetery circa 100 - 300 AD... everyone seems to think it is a mainly Germanic group... but I think it was a group from the NW even before there was a thing called German or Celtic or whatever... they found that intrusive burial near the Bell Beakers in West Frisia that was U106+ and dated to about 1880-1680 BC. 

Any interesting stuff on your Y-DNA group?

----------


## I1a3_Young

> Yeah it's swarthy Isles look... one of my best friends is an Irishman from Belfast... though he moved to outside Dublin when he was 5... and said I looked a bit Welsh - you know that dark look. 
> 
> So you have done that map? Ours is pretty similar? I have found that the foreign people who have that... it usually does have the highest numbers right where a majority of their family comes from... so I figured it has some accuracy . 
> 
> I am intrigued about my Y-DNA group and the fact that it was found in two skeletons in that Driffield Terrace cemetery circa 100 - 300 AD... everyone seems to think it is a mainly Germanic group... but I think it was a group from the NW even before there was a thing called German or Celtic or whatever... they found that intrusive burial near the Bell Beakers in West Frisia that was U106+ and dated to about 1880-1680 BC. 
> 
> Any interesting stuff on your Y-DNA group?


Here's a thread for my LivingDNA results that eventually compares Ancestry.com and paper trail. I'm adding the K36 map now.

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...and-comparison

----------

